#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Ccr 1016-12g nova

## javavsm

Bom dia venho aqui vender uma CCR1016-12G comprei errado pois queria com porta SFP e essa só tem porta ether 12, quero vender ela tenho nota fiscal paguei 5.541,00, mas quero nela 4mil para vender.

----------

